# Planers - Wen vs Ridgid



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

This is a copy of previous post, with some more info.. please delete my last topic titled "Looking at planers"

hi guys, looking at getting my first planer.. i cannot afford the DW so thats out.. i know i want a 13" and have narrowed it down to either the Wen 6552 or the ridgid. the Wen is $100 cheaper at $270. From what Ive read, people like them.. 

Thoughts? Other suggestions? I have a DW735 on loan from a friend, but dont want to have something happen to it, and have to buy a new one to replace it! I have not used it yet (just got it the other day) so at this point, I wouldn't know "what Im missing"..

I know the DWs are "the best" but cannot afford to buy a 735 and I want a 13 inch so the 734 is out. Thats why Im asking about the Wen and the Ridgids. I know Ridgid has a life time warranty, so that is nice. The Wen is a lot cheaper, and From the reviews I have read, most people like them..


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

If you are satisfied with the reviews and the price point of the Wen is to your liking than that's the one you should get.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Rhaugle said:


> This is a copy of previous post, with some more info.. please delete my last topic titled "Looking at planers"
> 
> hi guys, looking at getting my first planer.. i cannot afford the DW so thats out.. i know i want a 13" and have narrowed it down to either the Wen 6552 or the ridgid. the Wen is $100 cheaper at $270. From what Ive read, people like them..
> 
> ...


I just bought a used DW735 in excellent condition for $350, which appears to be $20 under your budget. Before you dismiss it entirely, consider the "buy a used planer" suggestion from the other thread. ;-)


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

I purchased a dewalt DW733 in excellent condition for $225, 

Buying a used tool of higher quality is sometimes better than buying a newer cheaper one....


----------

